# Planted Tank pictures - NX300



## bryguy_ASU (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm a newbie and just got my first camera that is miles ahead of my cellphone and P&S camera.

I started out on auto, but finally ventured out to aperture and shutter priorities. 

Anyways, my new toy is a Samsung NX300. Still a work in progress. My settings are all crazy so a little post processing. 

Tank still (along with my photo skills) coming along. Taking a photo class next session at ASU -- so I'm sure I'll learn some new tricks.

Pics of my new embers tetras. Experimenting with shutter priority mode to isolate and freeze their motion. AF wasn't cooperating so I tried MF with focus peaking.












==========

Close-Up of my elatine triandra, it just started taking off! 






==========

Check out the UG... newly planted and starting to spread (carpet in)!  





==========

Top view:






==========

What's powering it all... the Current Satellite LED+ fixtures X2!






==========

And lastly, end the night with a nice cloud cover dynamic mode. Oops, should have turned off my tv.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 14, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Designer (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice pictures, and I really like that light!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 14, 2014)

Looks good,Nice work setting up the aquariums.


----------



## Designer (Feb 14, 2014)

Just for the heck of it, here is a link to a blog, I think, but lots more about the light.

http://www.azaquaticplants.com/community/showthread.php?t=18015


----------



## bryguy_ASU (Feb 22, 2014)

Haha... thanks guys! I didn't get any notifications about the posts here. I'm new to this forum and I guess I need to fix my settings or something. 

@Designer -- LOL...that's actually one of my blog posts about the light. That's one of my user names... I frequent the planted tank forums quite often.

Here are a couple of more shots... Just added this Electric Blue Ram (dwarf cichlid to my tank):


----------



## 71M (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 22, 2014)

bryguy_ASU said:


> Haha... thanks guys! I didn't get any notifications about the posts here. I'm new to this forum and I guess I need to fix my settings or something.
> 
> @Designer -- LOL...that's actually one of my blog posts about the light. That's one of my user names... I frequent the planted tank forums quite often.
> 
> Here are a couple of more shots... Just added this Electric Blue Ram (dwarf cichlid to my tank):



Nice I've got a pair of german blue rams in my tank.


----------



## bryguy_ASU (Feb 22, 2014)

GBR's are my first dwarf cichlids and still one of my favorites. You have any pics of them?


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 23, 2014)

bryguy_ASU said:


> GBR's are my first dwarf cichlids and still one of my favorites. You have any pics of them?



No I shoot B&W film with a 4x5 camera so not a good set up for photographing a fish tank and when I try with my iphone it just won't give me a fast enough shutter speed.


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice pic's!

I miss having an aquarium, but not the work involved in taking care of it.


----------



## bryguy_ASU (Feb 23, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> Very nice pic's!
> 
> I miss having an aquarium, but not the work involved in taking care of it.



Thank you .. it's like a labor of love. When I first started an aquarium, when it was fish-only, with plastic fake decor, I hated working on it too. It just wasn't as immersive and "creative." Step into the world of aquascaping, and it's like another art form. There's a ton of plant species and fish, each with their own level of difficulty. The ones pictured here are considered rare and difficult. There's a delicate balance of light intensity, fertilizers, and co2 injection... What we in the planted tank community refer to as a "high tech planted tank." If the parameters aren't set right, algae and dead plants will ensue.

Look up Iwagumi, Dutch aquascape, nature aquascape, and ADA's very own Takashi Amano. He's a photographer, designer, and aquascaper. There's some amazing YouTube video's and articles on him.


----------



## bryguy_ASU (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's our Iwagumi aquascape. Pictures not taken with my NX300, BTW.


----------

